# Izzy Stradlin



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone know any pickups that could help me Recreate his legendary sound?


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Seriously 44 views and no posts...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't know about a pickup but this might get you started. It was taken from here: Izzy Stradlin / Izzy's equipment info

AFD (1987): Gibson ES-175(?) - Mesa/Boogie Top 4x12 Cabinet with EV speakers in the bottom and Celestions on top.

UYI (1991): Gibson Les Paul / Fender Telecaster '67 Custom (sunburst) - Carvin XV-112EV Studio Tube Amp

Ju Ju Hounds (1992):

Fender Telecaster '72 Custom
Gibson ES-175
Gibson ES-330
Gibson ES-335
Gibson ES-345
Gibson ES-350
Gibson ES-355 with a walnut finish
Gibson Les Paul Special with double cut
Gibson Les Paul Gold Top ('88 probably he recieved from Gibson for promo, Slash also got one)
Gibson Byrdland with the Florentine cutaway
Guild Starfire II 1962

Fender Bassman 60's heads with a Mesa/Boogie 4x12 Cabinet with EV speakers in the bottom and Celestions on top

The other albums from what I've read in interviews or in some cases looking at pictures. This is the gear that atleast is used:

117 degrees (1998): Gretsch (Country Gentleman?) - Fender Deluxe Reverb (reissue)

Ride On (1999): Gretsch (Country Gentleman?) / Fender Deluxe Reverb (reissue)

River (2001): Gibson ES-135 & Fender Telecaster '70 for most of the tracks - Fender Deluxe Reverb (reissue)

On Down The Road (2002): Gibson ES-135 & Takamine acoustic - Fender Deluxe Reverb (reissue)

Like A Dog (2003): Gibson ES-135 - Fender Pro Jr.

Miami (2005): IZZY: Gibson SG tv-yellow (mostly) & Gibson ES-135 & acoustic Gibsons & Fender Pro Jr. RICK: Paul Reed Smith, Gibson Les Paul, Fender Telecaster, Standard Marshall 900 amp, Mesa Boogie amp, Marshall DSL401 combo amp. JT: Fender P-Bass, Izzy's Rickenbacker bass, SWR amp. TAZZ: DW drums, Remo coated emperor heads (live & studio). Sometimes coated ambassador in the studio just to get a quicker decay because they are one ply thinner than the emperors.

Fire (2007): No info available yet, but acoustic Gibsons probably.

Concrete (2008): No info available yet, but probably the tv yellow Gibson SG & Gibson ES-135 & Fender Pro Jr.

Trivia: When guesting at the Adler's Appetite gig in 2003 and the Velvet Revolver gigs in 2004 Izzy used the same tv yellow Gibson SG as he mentioned later on and is used on many recordings. Also Izzy can be seen during the Camp Freddy 2003, GN'R 2006 and Adler's Appetite 2007 gig playing a black Gibson ES-135 that is likely also the guitar shown on the River and On Down The Road album cover. That one's probably his main recording guitar and one of his favorites.
He probably got hooked on the tv yellow SG after first getting a Angus Young signature SG back in 2001 which he mentioned getting in an interview and not being able to put it down for quite some time. Izzy also used a red Gibson Flying V at the 2003 Camp Freddy gig, he also played (a different one) red Flying V at a few GN'R gigs, that guitar is now being displayed in a Hard Rock cafe.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Man greatly appreciated! Why is pickup info for Izzy so hard to find..


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I thought he used a Gretsch White Falcon for some live stuff as well back in G n' R.

I would say if you want to pick the middle ground, get something with P-90's.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

From what I understand from the bit of reading I did was he just used what was in the guitars, but I don't know for sure. Looks like if you get a Fender Deluxe Reverb with a Semi-Hollow/Hollow body Gibson you should be able to nail his tone because I read that he doesn't use effects. But I'm no expert on it, I was always more of a Slash guy myself.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'd go with something with P90s and the Bassman. It's a pretty legendary combo and is guaranteed to sound awesome. I'm sure you could ever get away with a LP with P90s if you don't want to deal with a hollowbody.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I am a Slash guy aswell but I always thought it was simple for Slash all you need is a Les Paul and a good Marshall but for Izzy I always loved him and he is too underrated . I actually have thought of making a Les Paul with p90's for my second Guitar Project so taht could work out. My Vox VT15 has a setting for the Bassman I could probably come considerably close with it  I have my Marshall Head and Cab for Slash


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Anybody know any good p90's ?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Anybody know any good p90's ?


 From some guy named Vehje
- Gibson P90: Fat and really middy, brilliant on the bridge with the pole pieces really close to the strings but for some reason I couldn't get these to sound good on the neck, they seem to have lots of upper middle but not enough presence
- Sheptone P90: Skinnier sounding than the Gibsons but for some reason I couldn't dial out some shrill upper-mid-range that annoyed me
- GFS P90: These don't sound like P90 to me at all, really thin single-coil sound that actually resemble the Fender texas special strat pickups, only louder. I actually have the on a tele and I love these pickups in it, they sound bright and clear, just not P90:ish
- Ludgren P90, 10% underwound: Smokey smooth, funny compressed fat sound but still enough highs to sound good clean, I guess this one's closest to the Gibson P13 of the ones I've tried
- Gibson P13 on Silvertone 1427: Brilliant, fat and thick with funny down-to-earth feeling, unbelievably dynamic to the extent you really have to watch your picking. Really "organic" sounding with lots of harminic content, these make a clean amp sound like it's on the edge of break-up
- Kay Barney Kessel: A bit brighter and cleaner than the P13:s but they have the same feeling to the P13:s. Lots of harmonic over/undertones which I guess make the "organic" sound..



I want a Les Paul with P90s but GASsing for a hollowbody with a bigsby and a Godin Multiac... whatever comes first.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I saw some Golden Age P-90 Pickups on Stew Mac has anybody tried there Pickups before?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Morkolo said:


> From some guy named Vehje
> - Gibson P90: Fat and really middy, brilliant on the bridge with the pole pieces really close to the strings but for some reason I couldn't get these to sound good on the neck, they seem to have lots of upper middle but not enough presence


I can't speak to the other brands, but I have a Les Paul with Gibson P90s and the neck position sounds fantastic! In some ways, it's a better lead tone than the bridge. It's a big, fat, warm tone. The bridge has lots of sparkle and bite and is great for americana or roots rock. All in all, that Paul is a fantastic classic rock axe.

Having said that, I'm thinking about getting some Fralin noiseless P90s, because sometimes when you're playing out that 60hz hum can get really loud!


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Anybody know any Hollowbodies with p-90's? Cause I actually have a job now and can afford a decent one  I really like ES-175's by the way.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

If you're not stuck on a full Hollow body there are plenty of semi hollow guitars with P-90s out there.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I am currently looking for one with p90's  So far I have found the Epiphone Les Paul 56 reissue Goldtop .


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in the market for a semi hollow or hollow body as well, here's some results I found with P90's that might fit your bill.

Dean Palomino










Schecter Corsair w/ coil tapping (not the same but it's an option nonetheless)










Epiphone Limited Edition Riviera Custom P93 Electric Guitar










Epiphone Casino










Epiphone Wildkat












I've been looking hard my own self for a guitar similar to these, was going to get a Godin Multiac but unfortunately the recession and lack of paying work is holding me back from dropping 1400+ on a guitar. Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I enjoy the Casino I never thought about that.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry for the bumping of the topic but I found out the exact Gear Izzy used to record Appetite for Destruction!

Guitar:

Gibson 125TDC modified to have a Tun-O-Matic Bridge anchorced on with with the Stock P-90 Pickups

Amp and Cab

Mesa Boogie Mark III Head

Mesa 4x12 Cab with Celestion Speakers on Top and EV speakers on the Bottom


----------

